# Form 80 - Help



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm a bit confused with question 7 & 8 in Form 80. I have answered question 7 as YES/ INDIA - By Birth.

Is Q-8 asking about a second citizenship that I have (if any) or do I need to fill in the details of my Indian Citizenship here.

Please note: I have only 1 citizenship. 
============================================================
Question 7: Do you currently have citizenship from any country? [If YES: How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent, naturalisation)?]

Question 8: Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country
(including dual citizenships and all previous citizenships)?
============================================================

My case is currently with the CO, Form 80 is the last document that I need to submit. Any help is appreciated 


Regards,
-Aksi


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Aksi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a bit confused with question 7 & 8 in Form 80. I have answered question 7 as YES/ INDIA - By Birth.
> 
> ...


the answer to Q8 according to me would be "NO" since it is asking any other country and it is a follow up question from Q7. I am assuming here that you have no other citizenship from any other country other than india


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Answer to 7 would be YES

Answer to 8 will be NO


----------



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you Anish13 & Huss81


----------

